# Oklahoma Joe 900 Temp Maintenance



## ninefingers21 (Mar 2, 2021)

I just purchased an Oklahoma Joe 900 Pellet Smoker. Did my first smoke and cooked 5 racks of ribs, which turned out great. However, I had some huge temp variations, while set at 250. Is there any recommendations on how to better regulate temperature or modifications I can do to the smoker to regulate the temp better


----------

